# need help with new springs



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm trying to get rid of factory spring sag.
Is there a difference between Eibach springs and B&G lowering springs?
Are there any better ones


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lovells, Pedders and King IMHO make the best springs. King's are the stiffest with Lovells and Pedders being close to the same with the Lovells coming in less expensively. Eibachs haven't had the best reviews


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Âm I able to just buy springs or do I have to buy struts also?
I seen some H&R springs for about 250 
Is that a good price?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

AlanSr said:


> Âm I able to just buy springs or do I have to buy struts also?
> I seen some H&R springs for about 250
> Is that a good price?


you can just do springs but i'd at least redo the front strut mounts and bearings while i had it apart as they are wear items and the stock ones are often very bad. $250's good for H&R altho i haven't seen where they have the choices of height like others. Lovells is having a sale this month for $125 a pair front and rear ($250 for the whole car) and i can vouch for them being an excellent product. i got 20mm drop all around and they look and handle fantastically.

here's Lovells 20mm drop front springs compared to stock


----------

